

Basic HTML/CSS - CaiGengYang

So I made a basic page in HTML : file:&#x2F;&#x2F;&#x2F;Users&#x2F;CaiGengYang&#x2F;Documents&#x2F;CaiGengYang.html<p>Thinking of what product to build to get some users to test and use it. Any ideas&#x2F;suggestions ?
======
rman666
CaiGengYang, no one can get to the page you created because the web address
(URL) you provided is apparently on your local machine. You need to provide us
a web accessible URL. Good luck.

~~~
CaiGengYang
rman666,

How do I check what is the web accessible URL?

------
blueflow
Please see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_URI_scheme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_URI_scheme)

~~~
CaiGengYang
blueflow, what's the point of this wikipedia page?

~~~
blueflow
The file:// scheme refers to local files. Local files on your local computer.
Inaccessible from the outside world.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Ok I think I get what you mean .. so this :

file:///Users/CaiGengYang/Documents/CaiGengYang.html is a local file on my
local laptop because it has the "file://" scheme and thus is inaccessible to
other people besides myself.

So how do I create a personal site like this :
[http://www.paulgraham.com/](http://www.paulgraham.com/) which is fully
accessible to the public ?

~~~
blueflow
For http: You need to place the File in a directory which is served by a
Webserver which is public accessible.

Its kinda complex and there are many, many ways to achieve this.

If you can use git and have a github account, you can use Github Pages:
[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

~~~
CaiGengYang
blueflow,

I created a GitHub account here :
[https://github.com/CaiGengYang/CaiGengYang#caigengyang](https://github.com/CaiGengYang/CaiGengYang#caigengyang)

This is a site for hackers and programmers to collaborate on code and projects
? Cool ...

How to start creating a project ?

~~~
krapp
Github is a remote host for Git repositories - if you don't know how to use
git then you're going to need to learn. If you do, great. Since your profile
says you're trying to become a programmer and want to work for Google, it's a
necessary skill.)

Github pages is a way to host sites from a Github hosted repository:
[https://pages.github.com/](https://pages.github.com/)

There are other ways to host a site as well, typically involving an account
with some service (Godaddy and Hostgator are two popular ones but there are
hundreds of options) and registering a domain name, and uploading the files
(usually by FTP though modern services deploy by git as well) to the remote
server. Then the domain name points to the files on that server.

